# Supersonic Tv



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, been searching for a while and decided to just go with a 12-Volt all-in-one TV. Now I came across this guy on newegg.com and was curious if you guys had any personal experience with the brand Supersonic TV.

Model : SUPERSONIC SC-190 
Description : 19" Black 720p LCD HDTV W/ Built-In DVD Player
Price : 219.99 + shipping

Partial reason I wanted to go with this TV is it actually states "UL Approved Adapter: AC 100-240v, 60Hz & *DC 12 Volt Car Adapter* Maximum Power Consumption: 60W". I did try searching from rv.net and outbackers.com for this model and didn't come up with anything. The other reason to stick with the 12v is my wife and I tend to fall asleep with the TV on, so figured with a sleep timer we could just have it turn off. With the 120V TV I would have to worry about the inverter running all night etc. Any personal experiences with the brand? Newegg, Amazon.com, Overstock.com etc didn't have many if any reviews at all.

The trailer we are looking at closing on Friday doesn't have a television and that's one requirement my wife wanted, mine was a spot for beer.

Thanks once again,

Jason


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never heard of of seen a Supersonic tv. I can say that Newegg is great and I order from them quite often. I have both a 12 volt tv and a 120 volt tv in my trailer. I have them both wired into a BluRay player so it doesn't matter if they are 12 volt or not. I have the inverter on for the BluRay player when I am watching anyway.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

While I don't have any experience with super sonic I did order a TV from 12Volt travel for a christmas gift for the wife. We installed in a few weeks ago and plan on buying another one from them for the rear bedroom. So far no issues and the customer support is pretty good.

I recently bought 2 headsets from newegg.com as well as 2 2.5mm - 3.5mm adapters, NORMALLY newegg is really good about product descriptions and details
but they failed to mention that the headset wasn't for the computer and that the adapters came in packs of 10...... Recently they seem to have gone downhill, I do still purchase computer components but I would be sure and contact them for more details.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> While I don't have any experience with super sonic I did order a TV from 12Volt travel for a christmas gift for the wife. We installed in a few weeks ago and plan on buying another one from them for the rear bedroom. So far no issues and the customer support is pretty good.
> 
> I recently bought 2 headsets from newegg.com as well as 2 2.5mm - 3.5mm adapters, NORMALLY newegg is really good about product descriptions and details
> but they failed to mention that the headset wasn't for the computer and that the adapters came in packs of 10...... Recently they seem to have gone downhill, I do still purchase computer components but I would be sure and contact them for more details.


How is the brightness on the TV you purchased? My folks have a 32' Class C with a TV in the front and unless you are staring right at it, it tends to be very dark. Which TV did you purchase? I looked on 12volt-travel and they seemed pretty pricey for their 12v Televisions.

As for newegg, I love them. I just built a new computer using them, and all of the components worked perfectly without any issues. Typically I end up with RAM / HD that are DoA.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

akjason said:


> While I don't have any experience with super sonic I did order a TV from 12Volt travel for a christmas gift for the wife. We installed in a few weeks ago and plan on buying another one from them for the rear bedroom. So far no issues and the customer support is pretty good.
> 
> I recently bought 2 headsets from newegg.com as well as 2 2.5mm - 3.5mm adapters, NORMALLY newegg is really good about product descriptions and details
> but they failed to mention that the headset wasn't for the computer and that the adapters came in packs of 10...... Recently they seem to have gone downhill, I do still purchase computer components but I would be sure and contact them for more details.


How is the brightness on the TV you purchased? My folks have a 32' Class C with a TV in the front and unless you are staring right at it, it tends to be very dark. Which TV did you purchase? I looked on 12volt-travel and they seemed pretty pricey for their 12v Televisions.

As for newegg, I love them. I just built a new computer using them, and all of the components worked perfectly without any issues. Typically I end up with RAM / HD that are DoA.
[/quote]

Can't find the one that we got for the front







. This is the TV we're looking at installing in a wall panel in the back to keep it out of the way. 22in Skyworth TV Its 2inches larger than the front TV but the one in front folds up flush with the ceiling so no complains there, it took a while to make the mounting for it so I don't plan on switching them. As for brightness on the original TV its fine, you get normal glare like you would with any TV screen but its plenty bright for us.

The only defective things I have ever gotten from newegg (Doa) was a computer case, damaged beyond use







. And a set of 512mgb Ram sticks, it was cheap ram so I wasn't surprised and newegg shipped a replacement out next day. They're a good company but seems lately the descriptions aren't dead on. I plan on upgrading my current computer soon and I will buy my components from them again.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

I did take a look at the skyworth 19" TV/DVD combo. Is skyworth a solid brand? The only one I rocogized was the Jensen which is what my parents use. The quality of it is not the best. This will be goin in a 21RS and want to make sure it fits nicely.

I jus built a $2,000 high end computer, and sadly don't even use it. Can't find anyone locally to buy it hah. Computers are worse than boats. Every year it's new ram, video card, processor and the ocassional motherboard.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

akjason said:


> I did take a look at the skyworth 19" TV/DVD combo. Is skyworth a solid brand? The only one I rocogized was the Jensen which is what my parents use. The quality of it is not the best. This will be goin in a 21RS and want to make sure it fits nicely.
> 
> I jus built a $2,000 high end computer, and sadly don't even use it. Can't find anyone locally to buy it hah. Computers are worse than boats. Every year it's new ram, video card, processor and the occasional motherboard.


I like the TV in the front, the camper is in storage but if I remember correctly its also a Skyworth. We like the picture quality and its plenty bright while stopping mid day for lunch. Yes, unfortunately Jensen went downhill a few years ago but they are slowly making a return.

Oh wow, the most I have spent on a fresh build was 900$ From the ground up new components 2 graphics cards. I use AMD, I have an idea that 2\3's of your money went to an intel processor?







. I don't upgrade every year, about every 3\4 years is more than enough, my computer still plays all the current games and looks great on our HD flat panel in the gaming room.


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

But, when I read the title, I thought this was going to be a thread about a truck that would get me to the campground REALLY fast...


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

ZoccNY said:


> But, when I read the title, I thought this was going to be a thread about a truck that would get me to the campground REALLY fast...


No, supersonic tv delivery gosh!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

ZoccNY said:


> But, when I read the title, I thought this was going to be a thread about a truck that would get me to the campground REALLY fast...


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> I did take a look at the skyworth 19" TV/DVD combo. Is skyworth a solid brand? The only one I rocogized was the Jensen which is what my parents use. The quality of it is not the best. This will be goin in a 21RS and want to make sure it fits nicely.
> 
> I jus built a $2,000 high end computer, and sadly don't even use it. Can't find anyone locally to buy it hah. Computers are worse than boats. Every year it's new ram, video card, processor and the occasional motherboard.


I like the TV in the front, the camper is in storage but if I remember correctly its also a Skyworth. We like the picture quality and its plenty bright while stopping mid day for lunch. Yes, unfortunately Jensen went downhill a few years ago but they are slowly making a return.

Oh wow, the most I have spent on a fresh build was 900$ From the ground up new components 2 graphics cards. I use AMD, I have an idea that 2\3's of your money went to an intel processor?







. I don't upgrade every year, about every 3\4 years is more than enough, my computer still plays all the current games and looks great on our HD flat panel in the gaming room.
[/quote]

Oh, it was an AMD X6 Build, but with all the latest goodies. Crossfire 6870's, Asus Crosshair mobo, 8GB G.Skill Ram, SSD, etc. So far have not played a game yet that I can not max out AA. Weird thing is though crossfire support is a little lame on older titles, end up disabling one of the cards for em. However the 6 series AMD cards scale really good. Had I done it over again I would have gone with two 6850's and done it. Performance would be pretty similar and saved me some money.

I'll have to look into the Skyworth. I have been tempted to just go with the 120V TV with an inverter. But I know my wife will fall asleep with the TV and drain the battery. Wish they made em smart to where they would "turn off" when there isn't a load on them. Either that or they do have those and I just can't find em!


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Not only that but the inverter is going to be at MOST 95% efficient and that's a high end inverter. I like the 12V TV's because they run on the voltage that the batteries provide so there is no wasted power, ours has a sleep function so it shuts off at night automatically.

Ah I see, I am an Nvidia person







. I currently have 2 8800 GT's in SLI. The only game I can't max AA and AF on is crysis. I like gaming and Nvidia has driver tech that allows you to run older games







.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> Not only that but the inverter is going to be at MOST 95% efficient and that's a high end inverter. I like the 12V TV's because they run on the voltage that the batteries provide so there is no wasted power, ours has a sleep function so it shuts off at night automatically.
> 
> Ah I see, I am an Nvidia person
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just can't find reviews on the 12V televisions that talk about the viewing angle. I don't want to drop 200-400 on a 19" TV and only be able to look at it from head on. Especially since I want to have it on a swing rack so that people can watch it from the table, couch or bed. All in the same area but I just remember my parents Jensen would be nice looking straight on, but if you moved two cushions over on the couch you could barely make out the actors faces.

I was an Nvidia person for years, my 8800GT(G92) was a great card. However I went up to the 200 series cards and they just were really buggy, constant driver resets etc. I went to the point of trying difference operating systems, entirely different computers and they would all do the same. I RMA'd them three times, same issues. So I went with the AMD's new 6870 and they run flawlessly. When I say they don't work on older games I ment more so the crossfire scaling. However for Call of Duty, Medal of Honor etc it's almost a 90% increase in performance on those titles. Benchmarks were pretty impressive, my old nvidia SLI setup would usually get a 30-50% bump in performance for SLI. And the 6870's having a price of 230 a peice its cheap compared to the other "top" cards. Also, ATI has been purchased by AMD so im hoping for better results.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

akjason said:


> Not only that but the inverter is going to be at MOST 95% efficient and that's a high end inverter. I like the 12V TV's because they run on the voltage that the batteries provide so there is no wasted power, ours has a sleep function so it shuts off at night automatically.
> 
> Ah I see, I am an Nvidia person
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just can't find reviews on the 12V televisions that talk about the viewing angle. I don't want to drop 200-400 on a 19" TV and only be able to look at it from head on. Especially since I want to have it on a swing rack so that people can watch it from the table, couch or bed. All in the same area but I just remember my parents Jensen would be nice looking straight on, but if you moved two cushions over on the couch you could barely make out the actors faces.

I was an Nvidia person for years, my 8800GT(G92) was a great card. However I went up to the 200 series cards and they just were really buggy, constant driver resets etc. I went to the point of trying difference operating systems, entirely different computers and they would all do the same. I RMA'd them three times, same issues. So I went with the AMD's new 6870 and they run flawlessly. When I say they don't work on older games I ment more so the crossfire scaling. However for Call of Duty, Medal of Honor etc it's almost a 90% increase in performance on those titles. Benchmarks were pretty impressive, my old nvidia SLI setup would usually get a 30-50% bump in performance for SLI. And the 6870's having a price of 230 a peice its cheap compared to the other "top" cards. Also, ATI has been purchased by AMD so im hoping for better results.
[/quote]

Ah I see what you mean, most of the older flat panel TV's have viewing angle issues. Ours can be watched with just a vertical hinge from the couch, table and from the steps fine. Granted in high ambient light you get a slightly washed picture like with any TV but the viewing angle is more than satisfactory for both of us.

I honestly haven't even looked at the 200 series cards for months. I saw a price drop and I think sometime soon. I will be upgrading, I have 4gigs of DDR2 and a 2.4ghz quad core, so upgraded graphics cards and an upgraded processor is probably going to be in the near future. I might go with the 200 series cards, depends on price and performance reviews. If I am going to drop 180$'s on a GFX card I want it to be able to haul some serious butt. I'm not an intense gamer like I was when I was young, but I still enjoy a few newer game titles here and there.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> Not only that but the inverter is going to be at MOST 95% efficient and that's a high end inverter. I like the 12V TV's because they run on the voltage that the batteries provide so there is no wasted power, ours has a sleep function so it shuts off at night automatically.
> 
> Ah I see, I am an Nvidia person
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just can't find reviews on the 12V televisions that talk about the viewing angle. I don't want to drop 200-400 on a 19" TV and only be able to look at it from head on. Especially since I want to have it on a swing rack so that people can watch it from the table, couch or bed. All in the same area but I just remember my parents Jensen would be nice looking straight on, but if you moved two cushions over on the couch you could barely make out the actors faces.

I was an Nvidia person for years, my 8800GT(G92) was a great card. However I went up to the 200 series cards and they just were really buggy, constant driver resets etc. I went to the point of trying difference operating systems, entirely different computers and they would all do the same. I RMA'd them three times, same issues. So I went with the AMD's new 6870 and they run flawlessly. When I say they don't work on older games I ment more so the crossfire scaling. However for Call of Duty, Medal of Honor etc it's almost a 90% increase in performance on those titles. Benchmarks were pretty impressive, my old nvidia SLI setup would usually get a 30-50% bump in performance for SLI. And the 6870's having a price of 230 a peice its cheap compared to the other "top" cards. Also, ATI has been purchased by AMD so im hoping for better results.
[/quote]

Ah I see what you mean, most of the older flat panel TV's have viewing angle issues. Ours can be watched with just a vertical hinge from the couch, table and from the steps fine. Granted in high ambient light you get a slightly washed picture like with any TV but the viewing angle is more than satisfactory for both of us.

I honestly haven't even looked at the 200 series cards for months. I saw a price drop and I think sometime soon. I will be upgrading, I have 4gigs of DDR2 and a 2.4ghz quad core, so upgraded graphics cards and an upgraded processor is probably going to be in the near future. I might go with the 200 series cards, depends on price and performance reviews. If I am going to drop 180$'s on a GFX card I want it to be able to haul some serious butt. I'm not an intense gamer like I was when I was young, but I still enjoy a few newer game titles here and there.
[/quote]

When you get a chance if you could take note of which model your using I would appreciate. We purchased the trailer and have it sitting out at my parents spot. Now it's time to get it ready for the spring!

As for the video card the 200 series is old stuff. For the 180 range you can get a 400 series for Nvidia or AMD's 6850 card. AMD is supposed to be releasing or has released their 69xx series which is supposed to be amazingly fast.


----------

